# Lier compte office 365 à office sur iPad



## Iaddict4 (27 Avril 2014)

Bonjour à tous !

Je viens d'installer les différentes applications de la suite Office sur iPad, or ces applications perdent de leurs intérêts si on ne peut pas modifier les documents. 

J'ai déjà souscrit un abonnement office 365 (université), seulement quand je veux connecter mon compte l'application me propose uniquement de me connecter avec mon compte itunes. J'ai souscrit à office 365 avec une adresse live. 

Savez-vous comment je peux me connecter ?

Merci d'avance pour votre aide ! En espérant avoir été clair !


----------



## PDD (6 Mai 2014)

Et en plus il me semble que on peut seulement lire les documents pas en créer...Bon c'est gratuit...
De plus il me semble que les pps ne fonctionnent pas en automatique ni avec le son... bof, bof...


----------



## r e m y (6 Mai 2014)

Iaddict4 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous !
> 
> Je viens d'installer les différentes applications de la suite Office sur iPad, or ces applications perdent de leurs intérêts si on ne peut pas modifier les documents.
> 
> ...



Est-ce qu'il ne suffit pas de se connecter à son compte OneDrive avec l'identifiant Live correspondant à l'abonnement Office 365?


----------

